# Help Making First Picture Frame



## SamCec (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm okay in making the pieces for the picture frame and doing the 45 degree cut. My problem is joining the corners together without splitting the wood.

My frame is being made out of Pine. The picture that I am making the frame for, is measured 8 x 10 inches. The frame will be made out of Pine measuring 1-1/2 inches wide and 3/4 inch thick.

Someone gave me a Vulcan Pocket Hole Guide model DY48 but I don't know how to use it and he is no longer available for me to ask.

I'm not saying, I should use the Pocket Hole Guide. I just don't know how to join the corners. Can you help????

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Glue and band clamp. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

There are a lot of ways to do a picture frame. Using pocket holes is one of them, but I think it is likely the least inspired option. Most of the other options include joinery that serves as both form and function.

Bridle joints, half lap joints, splines, and keys, are probably some of the most common methods.

You can google any one of these and probably come up with lots of pictures and methods to achieve the various options.

The only method I have used to date has been the keyed joint. 

Keyed miters typically need a jig/fixture to be made so you can slice the slots in the corner with a table saw. 
The half lap can be done with just a band saw or table saw. The bridle is sort of like an open and through mortise and tenon joint. Each one utilizes different techniques and in some cases different tools (or at least the same tool used differently). Sort of depends on your comfort level, the tools at hand, etc.

I've made three keyed miter joint jigs to date, and still have one of them. I can take a picture if you are interested in that method. 

I'd suggest you google the terms, find some pictures and info, decide on which one you like from an aesthetic perspective, and the research that one in more depth.

When I start thinking about how I am going to assemble something, I always think about what joinery I'm going to use, how visible that joinery will be, and if it fits aesthetically with the piece.. so, if you haven't figured it out yet, I like my work to show the joinery, which is probably why I'm so attracted to the craftsman style of work.

edit: Glue and a band clamp will work. End grain to end grain glue up is not the strongest in the world, but there is almost zero stress put on the joints of a picture frame, particularly in the size you are looking to achieve. I've got a dozen picture frames in the tall wall of my staircase that were painted (Wifes decision on that one, I hate paint). Knowing they were going to be painted, I didn't bother with any joinery for the corners. They range in size from 10x10 up to 24x36.
But, If I were to make frames that weren't going to be painted, I would ALWAYS use some joinery for the "form" rather than the "function"


----------



## SamCec (Mar 23, 2010)

I want to thank both of you for your replies. I think I will go with glue. This frame is going to be painted.

A couple years ago I retired and picked up a hobby using a scroll saw. I's still learning but it's fun to do. I just did my first fret work of my dog and this is what I want the frame for.









Thanks Again,
Sam


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey Sam, that looks pretty great... and no prob on the info.

Seems like that is a marketable product you have there... I'd consider something like that for my dogs.

and by the way... that thing is begging for a nice dark wood frame with a light wood key... don't paint it!!!!! If you don't want to worry about the aesthetic things I mentioned about using joinery, don't.... but don't paint!!!

lol - did I mention I hate paint? (well, on wood at least)


----------



## SamCec (Mar 23, 2010)

Wood4Fun said:


> Hey Sam, that looks pretty great... and no prob on the info.
> 
> Seems like that is a marketable product you have there... I'd consider something like that for my dogs.
> 
> ...


]Maybe a walnut frame with a cherry key. Cherry is the wood I used to cut the design.

I'll give it a shot. I can learn something new. To send me a picture of the jig and it's dimensions so that I can attempt to make one, Do you want me to post my e-mail address here?

Sam


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's some nice scroll work. Be sure to post the pictures of the completed project after you finish your frame.


----------



## SamCec (Mar 23, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> That's some nice scroll work. Be sure to post the pictures of the completed project after you finish your frame.


Kembo: Thank you for those kind words. That was my first attempt doing something like that. I enjoyed it but it takes time. My 2 adult children saw it and now I have been commissioned by them to do one of their dog. OH BOY!!!!! What did I get into???????:bangin:  :wallbash:

Sam


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

SamCec said:


> ]Maybe a walnut frame with a cherry key. Cherry is the wood I used to cut the design.
> 
> I'll give it a shot. I can learn something new. To send me a picture of the jig and it's dimensions so that I can attempt to make one, Do you want me to post my e-mail address here?
> 
> Sam


naw, I'll just post them here. Look later tomorrow (saturday) It is a super easy jig to make.


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

my wife took our camera to work yesterday and proceeded to leave it on her desk. I'll take some pics Monday night for you.

As mentioned, you don't really need the keys for such a small frame, they just make a nice touch... so, if you are in a hurry... well, you know.

I'm assuming you have a table saw?


----------



## SamCec (Mar 23, 2010)

Wood4Fun said:


> my wife took our camera to work yesterday and proceeded to leave it on her desk. I'll take some pics Monday night for you.
> 
> As mentioned, you don't really need the keys for such a small frame, they just make a nice touch... so, if you are in a hurry... well, you know.
> 
> I'm assuming you have a table saw?


Yes, I have a table saw and I believe I have the equipment to make a frame--dado blade, miter saw, angle vices, sanders, etc.

I probably will not get to it until Wednesday. When I am done, I'll post a picture.

I do want to thank you for all your help,
Sam


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A splined miter*

I made these leaded glass doors for my kitchen cabs and because I wanted a strong joint, with the glass and being tall and all, I used a splined miter joint. Now that's overkill for a picture frame, but you can add it to your woodworking info for sometime in the future. Like this where the spline is centered in the frame and does not show from the face.


----------



## SamCec (Mar 23, 2010)

WOODNTHHINGS: You do beautiful work. I don't want to get into 
cabinetry but maybe someday I'll be skilled in using a scroll saw as you are
in cabinet making.

Thanks for the idea. It's another entry in my book.

Sam


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted these previously but thought the frames might help.















Were small enough I didn't spline them but probably would if doing them now. I didn't get fancy but have some 90 degree clamps I use and also have band clamps for frames that I use.
David


----------



## SamCec (Mar 23, 2010)

drcollins804: Nice work. I appreciate the looks. Several individuals suggested different types of corner connections. I'm going to play around with them this week and see whats best for me with this small frame I need to make. 

I need to ask you professionals: can you recommend a good glue? Someone, with little experience, told me about a glue called Titebond #3". Is that a good glue to use?

Sam


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

SamCec said:


> Someone, with little experience, told me about a glue called Titebond #3". Is that a good glue to use?
> 
> Sam


 
That is a great glue! :yes:

gives you a little more open time to get all your miters good.


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

interesting how we have different understandings of what some joints are called. 
I call that method Woodnthings shows as a keyed miter. 

This is what I think of when calling something a splined miter


----------



## SamCec (Mar 23, 2010)

Wood4Fun said:


> interesting how we have different understandings of what some joints are called.
> I call that method Woodnthings shows as a keyed miter.
> 
> This is what I think of when calling something a splined miter


Wood4Fun:
Is there a jig that assures you get the same point on both sides?

Sam


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You are probably correct*



Wood4Fun said:


> interesting how we have different understandings of what some joints are called.
> I call that method Woodnthings shows as a keyed miter.
> 
> This is what I think of when calling something a splined miter


I tend to think of any addiitional material imbedded in a length or cross section of wood as a spline, but I think you are correct in calling it a key. Key to my mind means a method of locking the joint mechanically....but what do I know :laughing: bill


----------



## wood138 (Feb 26, 2008)

Just use brads and wood glue clamp the frame and let dry. fill holes sand stain or paint. It's only 8x10 frame not to heavy. This will be the fastest way and less trouble. Joe :thumbsup:


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

wood138 said:


> Just use brads and wood glue clamp the frame and let dry. fill holes sand stain or paint. It's only 8x10 frame not to heavy. This will be the fastest way and less trouble. Joe :thumbsup:


fastest and less trouble at the cost of overall design and aesthetic quality


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

well, I tried to use the photo album feature here, but only a few of the pictures uploaded, so I'm just hosting on my server.

Anyway, the jig is pretty straight forward... nothing special or fancy (I don't like to spend a whole lot of time building things like this). I've seen some with a couple more pieces of wood to fit over the fence, but I didn't go that way.

You ought to get a pretty good idea of how it works from the pictures. The important thing is that you are working in line with the saw, and the two pieces that make the cradle are square.


----------



## SamCec (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks, I appreciate that.

Sam


----------



## SamCec (Mar 23, 2010)

drcollins804 said:


> Posted these previously but thought the frames might help.
> Were small enough I didn't spline them but probably would if doing them now. I didn't get fancy but have some 90 degree clamps I use and also have band clamps for frames that I use.
> David


David:
What's the possibility of getting a copy of the template (stencil) for your squirrel/acorn pattern shown above?

Sam


----------



## SamCec (Mar 23, 2010)

drcollins804 said:


> Posted these previously but thought the frames might help.
> Were small enough I didn't spline them but probably would if doing them now. I didn't get fancy but have some 90 degree clamps I use and also have band clamps for frames that I use.
> David


drcollins804: I apologize if this is a duplicate. I sent a similar post earlier today and did not see it in the listing of this thread. Eithr I just missed it or I did something wrong earlier.

Would it be possible to get a copy of your patterns on the squirrels you posted?

Sorry, I do see the post from earlier. Too late, I already sent this one.

Sam


----------



## shelley.sidney (Oct 30, 2010)

You'll have to cut a "rabbet" in the back of it to accept the glass and backer board. If you don't have a router, this would be difficult. I'm sure someone in you're area has a router and a rabbet bit.


----------



## petrq (Nov 8, 2010)

maybe this will help:
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=cs&u=http://www.mujplan.cz/postup.php%3Fid%3D1047%26step%3D1&ei=nT7YTLibLozvsgbG2-GPCA&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CBMQ7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://www.mujplan.cz/postup.php%253Fid%253D1047%2526step%253D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG


----------

